# Applets mit Eclipse - ich kriege es nicht hin.



## Digedag (1. Apr 2007)

Hallo erstmal.

Als allererstes habe ich mir  Buch zu Gemüte geführt.DIESES. Den Code aus dem eben verlinkten Kapitel habe ich den routinemäßig in Eclipse reincopiert ("Das erste Hallo - Applet").
Folgende Meldungen spuckt Eclipse aus:

```
[Error] Override cannot be resolved to a type
[Warning] The serializable class HelloWorldApplet does not declare a static final serialVersionUID field of type long
```
Die Warnung ist sicher nicht von großer Bedeutung. Es interessiert mich aber, was es damit auf sich hat.
Das wichtige ist die Fehlermeldung. Ich habe keine Ahnung was sie bedeutet. Zumal sie bei einem Beispielprogramm eigentlich nicht auftauchen dürfte.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand hilft.

Ich habe dann einfach mal spaßeshalber das "@Override" entfernt. Das Resultat ist, daß die Fehlermeldung verschwindet und das Applet von Firefox korrekt angezeigt wird.
Wenn ich bei Eclipse auf "Run as Java-Applet" gehe bekomme ich folgende Konsolenausgabe:

```
Warning: Cannot convert string "-b&h-lucida-medium-r-normal-sans-*-140-*-*-p-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: HelloWorldApplet (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:123)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:251)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:55)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:194)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:282)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(AppletClassLoader.java:123)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(AppletClassLoader.java:561)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(AppletPanel.java:619)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(AppletPanel.java:548)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:299)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)
```
Im Appletviewer steht außerdem: "Start: applet not initialized".

Meine Eclipse Version ist 3.2.1

Ich bedanke mich für alle Hilfen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Apr 2007)

Du hast das Applet mit Java 1.5 kompiliert, willst es aber mit einer älteren JVM ausführen.
Der Bytecode von Java >= 1.5 ist nicht abwärtskompatibel. Es wurden von Sun Sprachmerkmale hinzugefügt, die von älteren VMs nicht mehr interpretiert werden können.

Zur Frage wegen der Warnung: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=276601#276601


----------



## Digedag (1. Apr 2007)

Woher hast du das gewußt! XD
Ich tippe einfach mal auf diese Zeile:

```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: HelloWorldApplet (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
```
So im Nachinein betrachtet hätte man da auch selber drauf kommen können. Naja, Pisa... :### 


Vielen Dank, es klappt jetzt. Ich hatte blackdown jre 1.4 und sun jdk 1.5 installiert. Jetzt habe ich beides von Sun.
Die Warnung ist auch weg.


----------

